# Pinjarra Horse Races cancelled tomorrow



## Bretrick (Feb 4, 2022)

Another 40+ degree day forecast. 42 degrees, 107.6 F.
17th day this Summer 40 or more.
Every Summer Perth has 4 or 5 days 40 degrees or more.
This Summer, 17 days we have experienced 40 or above with over 3 weeks till the end of Summer


----------

